# The Imperfect Betta Photo Contest



## registereduser

Skyewillow had a similar contest a few months ago, this is in the same vein:

Your betta qualifies to enter this contest if he is a fin nipper, deformed in some way, blind, missing a ventral fin, etc. Please don't enter a fish that is currently suffering.

Try to get a good photo of his "imperfection" and tell a little background story about the betta, why you chose him, how you got him, how you helped him, etc.

Photo editing is allowed but don't cover up his "imperfection". The photos don't have to be perfect but the judges should be able to see the imperfection.

You can enter one male photo and one female photo.

The betta(s) you enter must be owned by you now, or a deceased betta that was owned by you when it died. 

The judges are myself, Stone and Kittiesdragons. *DEADLINE TO ENTER IS JULY 28.* That will give us to the 31st to select a winner.

The prize is not as exciting as Skye's was, it's a Zoomed floating betta log


----------



## Kittiesdragons

Yay! Different is beautiful!


----------



## 10asartin

Meet Captain Jack Sparrow. Everyone knows Jack Sparrow loves rum, but here we see the side effects of alcoholism... fin biting!!


This is his "Why is all the rum gone?!" face.









I've had Jack for almost 6 months now and have tried everything I can think of to stop his fin biting, but he insists that his tail must be nibbled. If only there was psychological help for fish lol.


----------



## mybabyjets

can i enter my female betta that is blind in 1 eye?


----------



## mybabyjets

[URL="







[/URL] you can see how her right eye is messed up...i got with a bad eye and it only got worse, now she is blind but just as happy and loving, although she sometimes freaks out because something movies by her blind eye, her name is caledonia winter-may..i couldnt help her and i got her at walmart 2weeks ago, i picked her because she is perfect just blind.


----------



## lovefordebbie

i will be posting soon!


----------



## Fenghuang

I had him for less than twenty hours before he went to join the big lake in the sky, so if this entry isn't okay, you can disregard.


This is Scar. He was a "dragon scale plakat," according to his label. More than two months of his short life was spent in a cramped plastic cup at Petsmart. He had tattered fins, a crooked back, and just one eye. In place of the other eye was a scarred-over empty socket. He was also emanciated and missing scales. I do not know how he got those wounds, but from the moment I saw him, I was drawn to him. Even in his battered and weakened state, he had so much life in him and flared relentlessly at me. Circumstances forced me to leave him behind multiple times, but finally, I could not bear to walk away one more time and brought him home with me. 

I acclimated him very slowly. He had probably become so used to the cold and dirty water of his cup, and I didn't want to shock him. His new tank disoriented him. He seemed scared in his new home and hid at the bottom, only coming up for air every once in a while, then darting back down again. In the evening, he appeared to perk up and began exploring his space. 

Sadly, it was too late for him. In the morning, I found his little body wedged between the glass beads. He had passed peacefully in the night. I gently fished him out with my fingers and buried him in the garden. 

Pictured: Scar when I brought him home.


----------



## Skyewillow

I don't know if I can use her AB photo, or if it has to be mine? Now that she's in the community tank, it's hard to get a photo of her head.

I'll wait for an answer before I post her. :-D

Also, betta logs are still cool.


----------



## registereduser

Skyewillow said:


> I don't know if I can use her AB photo, or if it has to be mine? Now that she's in the community tank, it's hard to get a photo of her head.
> 
> I'll wait for an answer before I post her. :-D
> 
> Also, betta logs are still cool.


Yes, the photo must be yours.:-D


----------



## Skyewillow

fine, fine... make me work for these things why dontcha? ;-)


This is Stargazer. I'm hoping that this photo is good enough to show the one thing that makes her unique; her head.

She probably should have been culled before she was ever listed on Aquabid, but I'm so very glad that she and her sister weren't.

I never considered buying a fish from aquabid, especially not from overseas. When Syriiven showed her and her sister to me, and expressed the concern that they might be culled if they didn't sell, I knew I couldn't let her life be wasted like that. I had plenty of space... and could maybe find the money somewhere to afford her, and I fell in love with Stargazer's unique beauty. Thanks to some orders that came in for plushes, I was able to afford her. At the last minute though, I noticed that her sister didn't have any bids either. Her face isn't as extreme as Stargazer's, but I didn't want her life to be thrown away either, so I begged and bribed and pleaded (again) with my fiance to let me buy both of them. Luckily for him, he gave in! ;-)

Even though I didn't have to wait long for them to come stateside, it was still torture for me. I was so anxious that they'd be DOA. When they finally arrived, I literally squealed when I opened the box and found them healthy, and a LOT larger than I had anticipated... >_>

I originally planned to keep Stargazer by herself (she was a bit more aggressive when she first arrived), but after almost 2 months, she mellowed out enough to join the rest of the girls in our community tank.

I still worry sometimes that the angle of her head, and the crookedness of her spine is going to cause her trouble, and even though she's only about 6 and a half- 7 months old, she's slowed down a bit.

She's my favorite girl in the sorority, my pride and joy!


----------



## PooterFish

This is my lil' guy whom I've resolved to calling Fudge because I just couldn't think of a great name for him. He's a feisty young Petco rescue who had finrot when I got him. There was another betta there whom I also wanted to take home, but there was just something about lil' Fudge that drew me to him. The way he looked at me, so dejected and all... I had to bring him home. 

After the rot had healed he really began to come into his fins, I believed he was a rosetail but before he could fully grow out his fins he shredded them! I believe he's the type of fishy that would destroy anything that invades his space, including me! He also has a taste for escargot.. poor thing didn't last a day :/ He will also jump for his food before I can get it in the water, he was so zealous that he once jumped up and latched onto my fingernail ^_^'

He's also got a bit of a deformity in his top fin that causes it to bend a little bit. I tried to get pics all night but its difficult with the iPhone cam. I ended up choosing this pic because it shows both of his problem areas and his little grump face :3

In the end, I'm glad I chose him, his personality is something else lol and although I'd love to see those glorious fins of his, I'll accept the frustration of being the caretaker of a jerky lil' fin nipper. <3


----------



## Elsewhere

When I first became a Betta owner, I was incredibly uneducated. I had no prior knowledge to the fish and thought that a tiny 0.5g tank would be the answer. I got home with my little Silver Streaked Violet and began to do research. I was up all night and absolutely horrified with myself for thinking that tiny container was acceptable. I also learned that my female Betta was a male and hurriedly renamed him to Pigg, since he was pink and loved to eat. Well, my darling Pigg soon got a 10g tank decked out with a filter, heater and plastic plants galore. I added more plants and purchased some Glow Light Tetras. Yeah. They didn't last long. I also tried some Otos, and I must say, this is when Pigg's deformity saved his life. 

Since in the beginning I was uneducated, I also didn't think about his tail or water changes, so fin rot soon set in. It was eventually noticed by a member in one of my pictures and he was immediately quarantined and treated properly. I also added a new Oto when he was in quarantine, but knew not that this little guy also needed his own space for two weeks. Little Simon killed both of my other Otos and it would have been Pigg too if he hadn't been sick. This is when I did more research than before and became a dedicated care-giver to these guys and learned how to care for them as perfectly as I can. Pigg now has a hideous tail that is scarred and to some "horrifying" and he is "quite ugly". But I find him perfect as he is.










****EDIT: This pic isn't recent, it was just after treatments were done. Fin rot is coming back again, and he's being properly cared for


----------



## Skyewillow

Pigg is beautiful!


----------



## registereduser

Bounce has also agreed to be a judge!


----------



## Kittiesdragons

Wow, we got some really nice entries  I'm excited!


----------



## kvw1988

*Ash!*

I decided to enter Ash, I think he's about 3 months old. I got him at Petco as a baby, he was the only one they had at the time and he picked me. As you can see his anal fin has a split in it, and in the same spot his spine is a little bent. It doesn't bother him though, he's too busy swimming and exploring to notice. He's a sweet little guy, always looking for me and the first to swim up when I enter the room. He's a good little buddy and I'm lucky I found him.


----------



## Emparios

Here's Pippin, my veiltail ^-^








*Note: it kind of looks like he has fin rot, but that's because my camera's flash is messed up and didn't reach the part of his fin that he is allowing to regrow* 

I got him at Petsmart, and he had no problems, except for stress stripes and dull colors, due to the stress of being in a tiny cup on the lowest shelf. He was so small and adorable that I fell in love with him at first sight, even though he looked rather dull at that time. The stores around us are all fairly new; they try to keep the quality of their fish high, meaning no fin rot or dead fish lying around in half-filled cups of dirty water, even in Walmart, so I wasn’t worried too much about disease.

A few days after getting him into my 5 gallon, his stripes disappeared, and he was swimming around his new home happily. However, I noticed that the end of his tail fin had small chunks out of it, and it was also torn in some places. After a little research, I removed a couple of spiky plants that were in his tank, which my other betta had no problems with. I thought the plants were the cause of his disintegrating fins, but after a couple days, even more tears in his fins appeared. 

It was then that I watched him carefully, and discovered Pippin has extreme attitude issues. He flares at everything, me, his reflection, round shiny stones at the bottom of his tank, the filter baffle… he flares much more than Cyclone, the betta I previously had in that tank, did. Pippin flared so much a day or two ago that he ripped his tail fin in half!

When I went to check the temperature in the first few weeks I had him, I used a long, clean stick to position my thermometer when his relentless swimming turned it around. Until he started flaring at it. And attacking it viciously.

He constantly swims around at the front of the tank, ignoring all the plants and the cave that's in his tank, except when he goes to sleep. The only time he stops moving during the day is when he goes to flare his gills. Or, I assume, bite his fins, since small, round bits of his tail go missing in a matter of minutes.

So, other than constantly trying to intimidate his reflection (or me) or attacking his tail, he’s not that bad. No genetic deformities, unless you count his aggressive mindset. No fin rot or tortured past. And no blindness, yet. In other words, he isn’t as bad as some of the other bettas in this contest, but I wanted to share him anyway ^-^


----------



## PonyJumper101

Decided to enter one of my boys. 

This is Baltimore (temporary name), my rescue from Pets Unlimited. Was casually walking through the pet store one day, trying to avoid the bettas, but we all know how easy it is to "accidentally" slip by. The pet store had many bettas to choose from, but one caught my eye. He was perfect. The fish of my dreams. At the time, the pet store was "changing" out the betta fish and replacing the old ones, with new ones. He was one of the old ones. I noticed he was in hard shape. He had scales missing, popeye and curled fins. He was also very pale, but oh so beautiful. My eyes went right past all his flaws and he magically ended up in a bag on his way home. God knows what would've happened to him if I didn't buy him...I don't even want to think about it. He was in worse shape than I thought when I brought him home. He didn't know HOW to eat, had scales gone all over his face, popeye in his left eye and curled fins from the pet store's water. It didn't matter though. He is so bright and active now. After a few days from being home! His colour has really come back and his popeye is being treated right now. Oh and he is so funny too! Loves the camera...knows he's the star and when to pose! I have so many nice pictures of him.... I will only post a few, one to show his flaws and one to show his beauty!

*When I brought him home:*









*Two days later:*


----------



## trilobite

This is Molly trying her hardest to kill whoever was next to her. She was the ugliest, spoon headed, hunched back, badly finned fish with a nasty temperament to match. Always arguing and telling all the other fish off. She eventually had to be kept like a male.


----------



## Seki

I didn't even buy her... I never asked for her, I didn't pick her out, I didn't even pay for her! But she followed me home all the same.

So here's the story. I was starting up my sorority and had heard of an awesome LFS. Being the fish nerd I am, I whined at my friend until she agreed to go with me to get some fish to start my sorority. I planned on getting four... a good number to start with, right? I stared into the tank of females for the longest time and finally made my selections. The store was very busy, but finally an employee came over to net the fish into a bag for me and quickly ring me up so I could be on my way. It was storming really bad, so my friend and I dashed to the car and kept the bettas safely stowed away in the bag from the store so the lightning wouldn't freak them out too much.

When I arrived home, I eagerly looked in the bag to check on my girls again and discovered, to my great shock, that I had FIVE fish in the bag, not the four I had paid for! And one of them was really looking bad... she was absolutely colorless with badly ripped fins and a look in her eyes that pleaded for help. I frantically cleaned and sterilized some of the cups my pet store bettas had come in and got the girls separated before they killed each other in that tiny bag. Only then did I manage to get a better look at the extra fish. My little Tagalong.









She was absolutely tiny, smaller than my other girls, and she looked terrified. I knew right away she would have to be given special care, so I went out the next day and bought a hospital tank for her along with some stress coat. She wouldn't eat, she stayed striped for days, over a week, even. I was so worried something else was wrong, but she began accepting pellets after a day or two. I had to break them in half, mind you... she was very small. Color wasn't returning, but Tagalong's fins were healing up. One day, on a whim, I decided to hold a mirror up to her QT tank. Much to my surprise, she flared at her reflection and instantly darkened up! Her fins became red, her body became striped with vertical stripes! But when I took the mirror away, the color faded away within a few minutes.

I played with her with the mirror for a while, curious about it. Every time she saw her reflection, she darkened up instantly. I began to wonder... did she miss being among other fish? She had been so badly beaten up on the way home, I had assumed she would do better on her own... but had I been wrong? I bought a breeder box and put her in it in my ten gallon tank. Lo and behold, Tagalong colored up as her former tankmates swam around her breeder box, investigating! I knew she was going to be just fine, and I planned on releasing her a week later. Tagalong had different plans, though... I woke up one morning to find that she had jumped out of her breeder box and was swimming around in the big tank like it was no big thing.

I never would have guessed that my little Tagalong, the fish who chose me, would have ended up the queen of my sorority. But I think she had a mission when she snuck her way into that bag with the others. And I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## snowflake311

My long bodied hmpk dragon dumbo. I thought there was smomething wrong with him because I never saw a betta this long before. He need to fatten up too I just got him. He is doing really well. His tail fin is also a bit messed up. His long look is growin on me. 










Wow trilobite that is one ugly fish. Is it yours?


----------



## trilobite

^ Lol yeah she was one of my first females ever. Even got her with the intention to breed her :shock: luckily I failed


----------



## Saphira101

I would like to enter Tesla.


One cold February day, I was going with my mom and grandmother to the office supply store. There was a Petco right next door, so I naturally went in to look at the bettas. Most of the fish were emaciated and had SBD, fin rot, or were just dying of ammonia poisoning. I wanted to take each one home, but I didn't have a spare tank or a heater. I was about to leave when I saw him. His unique coloring was what caught my eye, because I hadn't seen a blue mustard gas in person before. After a second, I realized that he'd bitten off most of his caudal fin, and that he had fin rot. He was just sitting at the bottom of his cup, only swimming up to breathe or when I picked up his cup. I felt like crying out of pity for the poor creature, and I knew that he was coming home with me, even if it wasn't that day. I stood by his cup the whole time, leaving only once to check the price of kritter keepers. I was probably there for an hour, just standing there. My mom and grandma finally came to get me, and with one last, sad look at the fish, I left. Over the next few days I earned money like a madman, doing chores and such. I asked my mom to run me to PetSmart in order to buy a heater, as Petco didn't have the one I wanted. I bought the heater then returned to Petco. As I walked down the betta aisle, a wave of panic hit me. I didn't see him. I looked around frantically, then relaxed when I saw him behind another cup. I picked him up and grabbed a kritter keeper on my way to the checkout. I was quite excited about my first rescue. I named him Tesla, after Nikola Tesla. His nickname was "The Scientist". I set up his tank immediately. It featured a hammock, java moss, and a pinch of frogbit. It was dosed with Stress Coat and heated to a proper temperature. I floated Tesla in Brisingr's tank while the heater adjusted. He hungrily devoured several Omega One pellets. He took his acclimation quite well, and continued to eat regularly until the third day. That was when he started going downhill. He stopped eating, and went from swimming around happily to sitting lethargically on the tank bottom. I didn't know what to do, I didn't know that he had an internal bacterial infection. He spent his last hours on the leaf hammock which I'd removed the wire from and placed near the surface. I only had him five days, but it felt like a lifetime.

I'll miss you, Tesla. I only wish that I could've recognized your bacterial infection then, and helped you overcome that and your fin rot and grow your tail back.


----------



## snowflake311

trilobite said:


> ^ Lol yeah she was one of my first females ever. Even got her with the intention to breed her :shock: luckily I failed


Your girl has got my vote.


----------



## PonyJumper101

very sorry Saphira101


----------



## Saphira101

Thank you, PonyJumper. He's under the rainbow bridge now.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Here's my new one, Kryce. 









He's not THAT "imperfect" so I expect to lose. haha  He was bought from my LFS, his cup that he came in was smaller than the Petsmart and Petco ones. He was $11, worth the money. ;-)

He's a delta, which seems to be a flaw in the show fish world.. You can also see his ragged dorsal fins and his short ventrals; they're also crumped up. Not sure if you can see, but I'll lose anyways. lol ^^"


----------



## NorthernLights

*Imperfect but Awesome*

This is my new fish, Sir Galahad. He's a spoon head-type double-tail with 3 pelvic fins. It's not that one pelvic fin is split or forked, there are literally 3 seperate fins. 

I got him from the local PetCo because their betta cups are some of the worst I have seen and their bettas are some of the saddest. He alone was in great condition (despite his filthy cup), and I just could not bear to let him rot. He is a very unusual clear royal blue (just like Odysseus), and he's the only other fish I have ever seen with that particular shade of blue. His fins are so large that I thought for a while he was not a double tail, but an OHM with a "dimple". When he "poses" for me he looks like a deep blue circle with a fish's head sticking out. 

He's pretty much deep blue all over, with some white accents and a dark head. His pelvic fins have white tips, and this was the best pic I could manage of the 3 fins.


----------



## plasticspaceman

My perfectly "imperfect" boy, Edwin, was labeled a platinum HMPK, buuuut he is *not quite* a halfmoon and *not quite* platinum. Just try telling HIM he's not perfect, though. He poses like this... All. Day. Long. :roll: He is a looker, though... those ventral fins are to die for.


----------



## BettaLover1313

I decided to enter Merlin in this contest though he's not very imperfect, but, hey! Why not?

Merlin is a VT that thinks he's an ST. Seriously, he looks like he could be a ST but I know he's not! 
I really don't know how I didn't notice it before, but one of Merlin's right ventral fin is shorter than his left, and his fins, while he had the reign of plastic plants in his tank, were a bit torn (or he was tail biting, never really figured it out), and he seems to have a bit of iridescence on his lower jaw, making it look almost white in some lighting and giving me a heart attack if I forget about it for even a second, but mainly when I first bought him, and a bit in his tail, giving him "purple spots" within the red hues of his body. Also, his dorsal fin has a split in it, and it's just always been that way, it's like this strange little part that hangs like a thread away from the rest, and I'v never been able to figure out why he has it, but it's not an injury. He's also a very grumpy fish. It's a rarity for him to look happy. I've learned to read the varying degrees of his grumpy face just so I can figure out when he's happy, not feeling well, etc.

I wish I had a better shot to show you his one ventral and dorsal fins, but since he's been under the weather, I'm just using an old picture of him flaring and being grump








His tail and fins have healed up since this time and he now has silk plants only in his tank.


----------



## tngirl92

This is Penfield. I tried to get a more recent picture of him, but he is way too spazzy. This was during his first week home. He was a rescue fish from Walmart with fin rot. I treated him with Stress Coat and aquarium salt for ten days. I wish you could see how beautiful and full his caudal fin is now. He has made a good recovery. However, even now, he has a curled and split dorsal fin and a curled and discolored anal fin. I do not know if it is a deformity he was born with, or if some of his fins just never grew back properly from the fin rot. If I were a more experienced fishkeeper, I would trim in the hopes that they grow back right, but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. With his gorgeous, bright solid orange coloring and big personality, Penfield is perfect to me. I love watching him swim around outside of the tiny petstore cups, in a big tank. I'm really proud that I was able to take such good care of him.


----------



## registereduser

Don't forget, this contest closes Sunday JULY 28 at midnight!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'd like to enter my girl, Little Blue. She's really my only "Imperfect" fish but I love her all the same. She came with my original stock of my sorority, I looked into the small 2 gallon tank that the store was keeping them in temporarily and she looked at me, gave me that "look".

I ask Chuck about her (one of the owners) and he said she had been the mean one out of the other girls, apparently slamming and hurting them but she was the smallest one. She had tears in her fins up to her body and a beautiful blue sheen to her, me loving the color blue had to take her home! And so I did.

I didn't realize it at the time until everyone was in the tank and getting settled that there was something wrong about Little Blue, she didn't swim the way the other's did and I quickly found out why. At the very end of her spine, at her peduncle, her spine bends at a 90 degree angle making it harder for her to swim. But it didn't stop her from claiming the entire bottom of the tank as her's and so she quickly earned the title: Queen of the Under World. haha

Little Blue was the smallest out of the all and even some of my Dainty Cory cat's where as big as her but she shoaled with them happily since they didn't swim as fast. Soon her fins were growing back and she was growing out to be a beautiful HM girl!

Today Little Blue has grown enormously and her tail has straightened out enough that she can swim with the other's, it now sits at a 50-60 degree angle when she's resting. It's amazing what some clean water, Stress Coat and some TLC can do for a fish!

So without further ado, this is Little Blue (lol that rhymed)


----------



## Lucillia

I'd love to put in my Ragnarok! Funny enough, Lilnaugrim brought me with her to get him! When I saw him I was already obsessed. Although worried because he was missing a scale on his head. It was a big enough patch for all of us to notice unfortunately. He still has a chip on the top of his head even though it looks like the scale has grown back... Just not as big. He's my absolute baby though and spoiled rotten! I can't get him to stay still and let me get his head though.. Little brat. He definitely is the destruction of the cosmos...or at least himself and his tank... >.>


----------



## konstargirl

chichiri would have been perfect for this contest, but I just enter him in the other one.


----------



## lilnaugrim

konstargirl said:


> chichiri would have been perfect for this contest, but I just enter him in the other one.


You can enter him in more than one contest! I don't believe there are any rules about not being able to enter the same Betta into two or more contests and I wouldn't see why not!


----------



## jord388

Sorry if I'm too late to enter, I'm in the UK so it might be too late in american time..?

Anyway, I set out to pets at home after almost 2 months of fishless cycling in my new tank. But when I reached the betta section I found all of the little tanks empty, I was so disheartened. I decided to have a look through the other fish when I became mesmerised with the neon tetras, as I stared into their tank Mr.Chow (my betta) swam out from the back and looked at me through the glass, I had to buy him, he had terrible fin rot, a missing ventral fin and hardly had any colour, after weeks of treating the finrot he has finally beaten it and this is a picture of him now, my awesome little recue


----------



## jord388

*Mr Chow*

I forgot to attach the image -.-


----------



## Bettacrab

I got inferno from petsmart he was nearly colorless look at him now.


----------



## Bettacrab

Also he had torn fins and fin rot...


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Here is my Sparkey: he has bumped off quite a few scales, and torn his fin one too many times, but he's still a rare gem to me  it doesn't really matter to me weather or not we win -but i never had before, so a win is always nice- because being able to show my imperfect betta to the world, and have other people show their bettas as well is enough for me, and knowing that even though sometimes sure, they bump their scales off, or tail bite, or get fin rot, they don't have to be perfect for us to love them as they are.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Meet Odysseus! This is him as of today; he has so much more life, color, and personality than when I brought him home almost a month ago! His fins have filled out and his colors have become so much more vibrant. When once he would shy away as soon as I approached his tank, now he swims to the front anytime I enter the room! His one remaining 'imperfection' is his dorsal fin. It's been like this since I got him and I don't quite know how it happened, or if it will ever grow back. But, as do all of us, I love him not regardless of his imperfection, but because of it! He's a trooper and has made so much progress. Besides, I kind of think he looks like Free Willy!


----------



## TiffanyP

I didn't know there were contests - but I think Gaston would be a good entry for this one  I rescued Gaston from Walmart Betta Hades on Friday. I've been bit HARD by the betta bug, so even though I told myself "Do NOT go near the fish," I somehow managed to walk by them anyway. I was absolutely disgusted from the conditions of their little cups. Some of the bettas had died and had to have been there for quite some time as their water was the same shade as their scales used to be. But right up front at eye level was this orange pineapple beauty. He looked day and night from the rest of the bettas there. I'd never seen a proper pineapple scaled betta before, nor had I seen an orange one either and yep. Had to have him. Upon picking up his cup he swam around and I saw he had some fin rot, and some slightly frayed and curled fins (which I found out is from hard water). After I picked his cup up there was no way I was putting it down again. So into my cart he went. He's now happily residing in a 5 gallon tank (which I just put him in this morning and he is LOVING it) and his fin rot is being treated. I'm not sure his fins will ever lose their curl, but that's what makes him unique and I love him all the more for it.

So, meet Gaston.


----------



## registereduser

*Contest closed*

results Wednesday July 31


----------



## registereduser

The winner is: kvw1988's ASH!










Congratulations!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congratulations kvw1988!!! Ash is such a lovely boy and I can't wait to see how he grows up more!!


----------



## kvw1988

This is too cool! Thank you, Ash and I are so excited, well he's always excited lol 

I'm excited too to see how he grows up, he'll be a neat looking little guy


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Congrats, I think you're right, he's going to be pretty cool looking all grown up.


----------



## Skyewillow

Congrats to Ash!!!


----------



## kvw1988

Thanks guys


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Congrats!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Congrats to kvw1988 and Ash he's a very cute little betta


----------



## Lucillia

Congrats Kvw1998 and congrats to Ash!!! He's so cute and I hope he continues to grow and be healthy.  Yay!


----------



## Saphira101

Congratulations to kvw1988!!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Congrats kvw1988! Ash is certainly an interesting and very cute boy!


----------



## kvw1988

Thanks for all the nice words everyone!! I've never, (and Ash too) won anything like this before so it's pretty neat! I enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures, all the bettas are so cute!


----------



## Kittiesdragons

Congratulations! Your boy is definitely adorbs! Enjoy your prize... oh and gloating rights too LOL ;-)


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow, love the fish, love the stories


----------

